# Hymer paint



## mhman (Jan 23, 2014)

Can any Hymer owners help me.

I have a 1995 Hymer B544 (M -reg). I believe it is known as a Blue line. 
I need to make a couple of small crack repairs to the external dimpled aluminium skin. Following the repair I intend to paint using a spray aerosol rattle can. Can anyone tell me car spray can colours that would match the silver colour near the aluminium skirt and the off- white for the main body.

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A good Motor Factor will be able to mix the right colour and put it in a spray can for you. The better ones have a hand held machine which they hold agains the colour on the vehicle to tell them the mix. Not fool proof but better than just guessing or using a colour chart.

Alan.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anthony

You'll probably find that the white is a shade variation of a Fiat colour but which one? There are literally dozens of them and it'll take a trained specialist to tell you which one is yours. Even this will probably be impossible on a 1995 van due to fading. The finish isn't usually painted on BTW, it's a powder coating applied to the aluminium panels during manufacture before they're cut and assembled.

The silver could be anything and previous remarks about fading also apply. Often the silver bits are not paint at all but vinyl.

Even if Hymer could supply an original paint code it won't be of much use, again because of the "fade factor".

The only way to do it is how Alan suggests. Take the van to a good auto paint factor and ask them to match it for you. Even that isn't infallible but it's your best bet.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hymer won't give the paint code, they say there is not one  
When I was at Hymer in Germany last year, having some warranty paint defects on the front bumper repainted, I asked for the code and after insisting, they said there was not a code, but they gave me the paint manufacturer and said it was Hymer Silver!
Better to get a Auto paint supplier to match!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

erneboy said:


> A good Motor Factor will be able to mix the right colour and put it in a spray can for you. The better ones have a hand held machine which they hold agains the colour on the vehicle to tell them the mix. Not fool proof but better than just guessing or using a colour chart.
> 
> Alan.


Good morning,

Alan's suggestion is great, the tool they use is called a Spectrometer which they will calibrate before taking a reading of your paint and when the reading is complete (about one minute) this will then provide them a paint code and advise how accurate the reading was.

I would recommend locating an automotive paint supplier rather than a motor factor as this is what they specialise in and should have a spectrometer (not cheap) and the sample swatches of paint colours and can then mix the paint for you in the format and size required, and supply any other consumables needed.

@Grath
I think Hymer are correct in that there is no paint code for some colours, although I have requested and been provided RAL codes from the earlier cream body models so I don't think they are trying to hide anything. I made an enquiry with Carthago about one of their colours, and found that again there was not a paint code as this was a mix of two other paint codes so perhaps this is the same with Hymer.

Regards,
Chris


----------

